# Combines galore!



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

At a distance today I saw a BNSF train westbound. It was carrying farming combines on flat cars, two per car. After watching awhile, i started counting cars and got to eleven at the end of the train...there were a LOT of cars that went by before I started counting. I'm sure there were more than 30 cars. They were all John Deere machines, bound for who-knows-where. It was an interesting sight in coal country!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSkL_yQG9o


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yup, that's just what I saw, except every car had two combines on it. I suppose the loading depends on where the car is destined to be dropped off.


----------

